# Buttermilk Buckskin?? Pictures!



## DukeTinCans1313 (Dec 31, 2012)

So ive had people tell me that Duke is a 'buttermilk' buckskin..? I googled it, and he seems to fit the description, but what do you think?!  Let me know if you need more pictures.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

You could call him that if you wanted. Essentially, "buttermilk buckskin" is just a name for a shade of buckskin, it is not different to a normal buckskin. Like bay and "blood bay".


----------



## DukeTinCans1313 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oooooh! Gotcha  Thank you!


----------



## Breezy2011 (Nov 23, 2012)

VERY pretty horse!


----------



## DukeTinCans1313 (Dec 31, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

Yep, I'd call him buttermilk too! Gorgeous horse by the way..I've got a buttermilk buckskin mare..gotta love those buckskins!


----------



## Peppy Barrel Racing (Aug 16, 2011)

stingerscricket said:


> Yep, I'd call him buttermilk too! Gorgeous horse by the way..I've got a buttermilk buckskin mare..gotta love those buckskins!


Yeah that's what's great about yours and my dunskins they stay that light pretty "buttermilk" buckskin color.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Casey02 (Sep 20, 2011)

I love his color!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Not at all what I call buttermilk. THe buttermilks are called that because of the body color being more whitish, the color of 'buttermilk' . That horse is a very pretty dappled buckskin. go look at brannanquarterhorse.com


----------

